# Tried lancing the bleb - didn't work. Now what?



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

:

So I tried popping the bleb with a fine guage needle (cat's a diabetic). Nothing came out but a little blood. wondering if the hole was too small.

What do I do now? Go to the PCP? Help!


----------



## amydep (Apr 18, 2006)

How long has the bleb been there? When I have had blebs, I just continued to nurse as often as possible on that side. I never had any luck getting the bleb out with a needle either. All that ever did was make my nipple bleed. One thing that did work for me was getting into the shower and massaging the area under warm water by applying pressure behind the milk duct and toward the nipple. See this for more tips http://www.askdrsears.com/html/2/t022100.asp. Then I would attempt to hand express in the shower with the warm water running over the bleb. Then I would get out and nurse DD immediately. I guess it was the combination of the warm water and then the suction from nursing, but that did the trick.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

It's been there a couple of weeks now. Maybe 3. I have tried the massage thing. I'll try more. The nipple is also cracked someewhat from bad latch.

I had mastitis about a month ago on the other side and I'm very concerned ab out getting that again.


----------



## amydep (Apr 18, 2006)

Does it feel as though you have a hard lump where milk isn't coming out? Or, is there just a white spot and the milk is still coming out OK??


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

No milk is comig out. There is def. skin grown over it. Sometimes it bulges, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## amydep (Apr 18, 2006)

Ugh...you poor thing! OK...have you tried popping it like a pimple?? I did that with one once and it actually did work. Of course, I did this in the shower, with the warm water running on it, and after I had done massage to help create pressure on the bleb to force it out.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I poked it with a fine guage needle (my cat is a diabetic). I think the hole was too small. Guess I'll call my pcp on Tuesday.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I would definitely suggest leaving it alone. I had one for about three months and it was so painful. I tried lancing mine as well, and I only ended up with a bleb and an insanely painful nipple with a scab on it. I did manage to drain it, but it was right back a day or two later.

My midwife recommended wearing a cotton ball soaked in organic olive oil in your bra (with a pad too, obviously) to soften the skin around it. She said this would allow it to work its way out naturally, rather than having to lance it.

Lancing also allows the possibility of introducing bacteria. Try this site for help too.

Good luck, I know from experience that they are extremely frustrating and painful. Mine actually eventually went away. My mw was pretty sure that the duct behind it simply dried up, but as we have many ducts in each breast, it never made a difference in my supply.


----------

